# door dash. almost robbed .



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i accept a 7 dollar ping restaurant was in a great area it ends up in the ghetto.
I know the area its a total ghetto . I should of looked at the map before accept this order .
I show up and look at the location where the ping is 8 homes built under a single roof. Many of these units are fire bombed totally f up area . I have a small flash light for the address and a big spot light . I decided its best to use the spot light this situation .
I was about 300 feet away the ping where the address is there was zero power for about 6 houses in a row. Shining the spot light i see 2 men to me look like there hiding ! 
I did a fast u turn and got the block out of the area . In my opinion it was a set up i show up get out of my car pitch dark and they jump me taking my car shows everything.
I really think the steps i took tonight saved me a beating or being killed . 
I called dd they told me yes get out of the area and bring the food back to the restaurant . Guys ladies be careful out there if your gut tells you something is not right listen to it .


----------



## SuperSunny (Nov 15, 2017)

Where is ghetto? In Mexico?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

That sucks. I did a few Uber Eat's the other night and was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Another reason I don't drive at night lol


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> i accept a 7 dollar ping restaurant was in a great area it ends up in the ghetto.
> I know the area its a total ghetto . I should of looked at the map before accept this order .
> I show up and look at the location where the ping is 8 homes built under a single roof. Many of these units are fire bombed totally f up area . I have a small flash light for the address and a big spot light . I decided its best to use the spot light this situation .
> I was about 300 feet away the ping where the address is there was zero power for about 6 houses in a row. Shining the spot light i see 2 men to me look like there hiding !
> ...


I didn't know Detroit had any bad areas.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Heck of a way to treat two potential friends who are only looking to play hide and seek.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Everybody's got to eat. They were probably just taking a food break between robberies. You panicked and left a cash tip on the table. Those bad guys always have dispoisable cash.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Wow great thinking! Glad you're safe.

Not to make too much light of the situation, but some of the replies you are getting in this thread are side-splitting funny!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Wait....

Detroit has neighborhoods that ARN'T in the ghetto?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Wait....
> 
> Detroit has neighborhoods that ARN'T in the ghetto?


there are quite a few areas in detroit that are safe. And there are areas that are not . I used to repo a lot of cars from detroit so i know the area very well. There is a area local people call murder alley and yes i had the pleasure of repo a car from that area .
#1 rule if they pull a gun you just run everything was over insured anyways .


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

If you were in fear for your life, you should have just shot them. I'm sure the police would understand.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> i accept a 7 dollar ping restaurant was in a great area it ends up in the ghetto.
> I know the area its a total ghetto . I should of looked at the map before accept this order .
> I show up and look at the location where the ping is 8 homes built under a single roof. Many of these units are fire bombed totally f up area . I have a small flash light for the address and a big spot light . I decided its best to use the spot light this situation .
> I was about 300 feet away the ping where the address is there was zero power for about 6 houses in a row. Shining the spot light i see 2 men to me look like there hiding !
> ...


Only the Police walk around with flash lights.

SHAME ON YOU FOR SCARING THEM !



Seamus said:


> I didn't know Detroit had any bad areas.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Don't be a statistic.

Virginia police seek 2 crooks after Denny's robbery that left DoorDash driver dead

https://www.foxnews.com/us/virginia-dennys-robbery-doordash-driver-dead


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

here area a few pics i thought i could share detroit. areas where i have been many times in the past.
Yes i had to step over that drunk to get into the gas station before this is how it is.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> i accept a 7 dollar ping restaurant was in a great area it ends up in the ghetto.
> I know the area its a total ghetto . I should of looked at the map before accept this order .
> I show up and look at the location where the ping is 8 homes built under a single roof. Many of these units are fire bombed totally f up area . I have a small flash light for the address and a big spot light . I decided its best to use the spot light this situation .
> I was about 300 feet away the ping where the address is there was zero power for about 6 houses in a row. Shining the spot light i see 2 men to me look like there hiding !
> ...


Your mind was set soon as you saw the drop off. More than likely imagined scary monsters when in reality it was only a shadow. &#128580;


----------

